# Custom jet boat builders



## 24Vford (Jul 1, 2012)

Looking for a company that builds custom jet boats I was looking at phantom jet boats but they are just way bigger than what I'm looking for. Looking Fay a Jon type boat that around 18x60 inboard jet center counsel I plan on having this bat rigged where it can be used to bowfish from one night crappie fish the next day an be able to run a trappline out of it in the fall. Would really like to find a company that's got experience with small diesel engines that would be what I would want to power it. 
Anybody on here know of any company's that will build the boat the way I want it?


----------



## RivrLivn (Jul 2, 2012)

Not sure where your located, but Riddle Marine builds just about anything. Builders in the northwest are starting to use the diesel power plants more and more.
https://www.rmrboats.com/

Sounds like a cool build, would love to see what you end up with.


----------



## montanaman (Jul 6, 2012)

keep in mind that a good small marine diesel will be alot more then any outboard jet set up.
we have built a smaller inboard jet [ 15' ] with a 170hp diesel and the engine alone without jet pump was just about 20k. there is a new small diesel from the uk that is very small and light around only 200 lbs. but these are still not for sale in the usa so far with our epa
www.bwmribs.co.uk/bwm-m-100-diesel-marine-engine/


----------



## fender66 (Jul 6, 2012)

Did you look at RiverPro?

https://www.riverpro.us/


----------



## Tim Murphy (Jul 6, 2012)

Here are a couple of other places to look

https://www.rockproofboats.com/

https://www.snyderboats.com/

Regards,

Tim Murphy


----------

